# stomach is extended and hurts



## sharris123 (Nov 24, 2007)

okay, i have surfed the net, cant get anywhere, here is my problem. I am Hypo now, just started on Levothyroxine 4 days ago. Problem started prior to the meds. I measured my stomach a few minutes ago, and it is 40 inches around. I cant eat anything, it hurts too much to do that. I was a 26 inches just a few short weeks ago. does anyone know what is going on? i cant take this any longer. I look 6 months pregnant now. im not vain, i just hurt. thank you for anyhelp you can give me. Sandy


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't what the pain would be from. Bloating is a sign of many health conditions including hypothyroid. If from hypothyroid it will subside when level is back to normal or optimal for you. With pain might be something else. If it persists have doctor check it out but don't wait too long because it can be a sign of female or stomach cancer. Don't mean to scare you, but that's just the facts and curse of womanhood.

Good luck!


----------

